# Ohio River Tanners Creek 5-2-04 fishing report



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry and I had planned to go to the river on Saturday night but we got hit with a bad storm so decided we would wait till sunday morning, 4:30 am we headed for the river arrived at Tanners to be greeted with a Salomoid tournament, looked like well over a hundred boats, once we got launched those guys were already on the river.

Headed to the first spot and Larry scored a double striper right after we got anchored down









It rained from about 6:30 till almost 10am but the fish were biting, Man we seen so many fish rolling in the water. So Larry pulls out a rod with a bobber on it and just gives me a lesson in catching fish, I was totally amazed with what he was doing seemed like fish after fish and he missed a lot of them but he was having a blast, he also caught this monster, notice how he is straining holding this big flathead!!!










Here is MrfishOhio's famous foot shot along with the bait of choice for these big boys










All in all we had a great time, no big ones largest was 6# 15oz, blue, but Larry caught 11 fish and Doc caught 6, marked a lot of fish, caught a lot of trees and debris, it was real heavy out there, when we came out of Tanners the river was green when we came back into Tanners the river was very muddy and rising fast, father and son had a great time together, just catching fish and having a blast, don't get any better, thanks again Larry for the invite........Doc


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report Doc, always enjoy hearing about your trips to the river.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hint, get a smaller SHOE !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

mrfishohio now i know how catkings catfish become so big


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc, are you and Lynn going to hit the Ohio this coming weekend, or will you be pre-fishing the Michigan tourney?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good fish Doc looks like you had fun  daryl


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Good job guys, sounds like you had alot of fun.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Job guys...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha thats awsome, I sure would like to get a flat that size for a fish tank.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a perfect father/sun outing!! I'll give you guys credit, that was some nasty cold rain on Sunday morning. You deserved a few fish just for venturing out.


----------

